# The Person on the Inside and Outside?



## TheGrandWriter (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm working on a speech for class, and I would like to know about the inner and outer personality. This is an interesting concept. What I mean is, most people have multiple sides to their personality: the one that they show to others, like family, friends, teachers(often different for each) and the one who they truly are inside. Anne Frank's last diary entree goes into this with nice detail in The Diary of a Young Girl. But I need to know more about this topic. What can you tell me about it? What are your experiences with this phenomenon? I'd appreciate any links or resources you can offer me as well. Thanks.


----------



## C.M. Aaron (Apr 3, 2012)

People who construct strong barriers between their inner and outer self often have trust issues. They distrust sharing their inner self with others, and others sense that the person is keeping secrets and distrust the person back. The opposite is also true: People who easily earn the trust of others are very open and have almost no differences between their inner and outer selves.  Con men know this and are very good at making people think they are very open and trustworthy. Check out the Wikipedia entry for 'Johari Window.'


----------



## BabaYaga (Apr 3, 2012)

Do you mean the ego, the super-ego and the id?

Here's a wikipedia overview of Freud's paper on the topic: The Ego and the Id - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

